# Watched my first birth...



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

This is just a random thread to express my fascination.

This evening I walked into the back room to check on my girls, and found one of my feeder does in active labor. I sat and watched for a while - very neat experience. I had no idea that each baby mouse had its own little sac, and momma immediately went about cleaning those up. The buck was in and out keeping a close eye on everything.

Very cool!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

that is cool! I have never seen a doe do any of that and wonder how much the process varies doe to doe because in humans the experience is crazy different from person to person one person might be freaking out while another acts like they do it everyday lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The "own little sac" thing is pretty awesome. I experienced that with a litter of kittens when the mum needed a spot of help. She was a stray, and not a super-great mum, so I got/had to pull open the sacks for her. Helping a creature take its first breath is the most amazing thing I've done in my life, hands down. Every now and then I see the kitten we gave away at a friend's house, and all I can think is: I watched you get born. I pulled stuff out of your mouth, and you breathed.

I'm never there when my does are in labor (love my sleep), but sitting through three litters of kittens, I do know cats all take to it differently. One was yowling and doing nothing for her babies. Another was silent and very attentive.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I have been there for one mom cat giving birth unfortunately she was the worst mom cat ever and she killed her first kitten (I am assuming she was not feeling safe at our house as she was a rescue we got that we did not know was prego) and then tried to kill the ones after that so we ended up hand raising the rest of the litter. It must be an amazing feeling to know if you had not been there that kitten would probably not have made it


----------

